

Russian Mac anyone? - tim_osin
http://russianmac.ru/
Well, not really... But the eeeMac (or MSI Wind Mac) look realy funny. Hey! They all feature a legal copy of Mac OS X!
======
tim_osin
Well, the eeeMac and MSI Wind Mac are sure a novelty...
<http://russianmac.ru/?p=624> All of the bastards come with a licensed version
of Mac OS X. I wonder if that is a response to all those who install Windows
on MacBooks...

